# Valve cover powdercoat



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I just got a call from the guy that's doing the powdercoat. The valve cover is baking in the oven right now. We decided to go wrinkle black to match my 42DD catch can. He said that doing a wrinkle Pc job is more difficult because if there are any impurities or oil on the surface, the textured stuff will scatter and leave a low spot. Not sure how true it is, but that's fine. I'm just looking forward to getting it done. I cleaned it up by hitting all the high/rough spots on the valve cover with a dremel. I will get some after pics up tomorrow. Total cost $85 A little more than I expected, but as long as its done right, I'm happy. 

BEFORE:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

$85 is a lot. I payed $150 for my VC, IM and TB. Hopefully it all comes out well :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Should look great, can't wait to see it :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> $85 is a lot. I payed $150 for my VC, IM and TB. Hopefully it all comes out well :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Yeah, he does package deals. They are a Harley shop, so they usually do several parts at once. Doing a couple other parts would have been cool, but not possible. 



chaldowhiteboy said:


> Should look great, can't wait to see it :thumbup:


 Thanks. Can't wait to get all my PCV/Catch can stuff run.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's a quick shot from my girls phone. I sent her to pick it up. 










I'll post better shots when I get home.:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Came out awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I love wrinkle black, it looks really good :thumbup: 

Did they powder coat the bolts/bolt threads??


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Here's a quick shot from my girls phone. I sent her to pick it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that looks F**king RAD ! 

i love the wrinkle black ! so nice ! congrats. 

cant wait to see what it looks like all bolted back in.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Came out awesome!:thumbup:


 Thanks man. I have yet to see it up close, but it looks pretty good so far 


chaldowhiteboy said:


> I love wrinkle black, it looks really good :thumbup:
> Did they powder coat the bolts/bolt threads??


 I left all the bolts in place so nothing got coated that didn't need it. It does look like he coated my IE spacer bolts. But no biggie.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> I love wrinkle black, it looks really good :thumbup:
> 
> Did they powder coat the bolts/bolt threads??


 You put dummy bolts in the threaded holes so you don't fill your threads with the actual coating, which makes running bolts into them impossible. I'm more of a satin black guy, I don't have any good pics of my setup and it's in pieces right now, but my shaved and filled valve cover matches my alternator and VF motor mounts. PC is so easy, just buy an oven from classifieds/yard sale, a cheapo kit from Harbour Freight, and you're in business for


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> You put dummy bolts in the threaded holes so you don't fill your threads with the actual coating, which makes running bolts into them impossible. I'm more of a satin black guy, I don't have any good pics of my setup and it's in pieces right now, but my shaved and filled valve cover matches my alternator and VF motor mounts. PC is so easy, just buy an oven from classifieds/yard sale, a cheapo kit from Harbour Freight, and you're in business for


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like you will have to. You wont be getting that powder coat off unless you get it stripped. Measure how long they are and let me know. I have lots of extra SS ones from when I swapped all of my hardware and may have some left over:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, as expected the hardware for the IE spacers need to be changed Sucks because I actually like the look of the wrinkle black bolt heads. Maybe I can clean up the threads with a wire wheel. 


















Very happy so far. It's gonna look awesome with the red spacers and red coil packs 

You'll have to excuse my vanity, my engine has never been refered to as "pretty/clean". The concept takes a little getting used to. I guess this means I'm going to have to start cleaning sh|t under the hood now:facepalm::laugh: 
I'm on a mission now to make catch can lines....


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks good, but how does it look on the engine?? 


I like nice things, but sometimes "fancy" is too fancy. Still, looks really good as is :beer::beer:


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

20v master said:


> You put dummy bolts in the threaded holes so you don't fill your threads with the actual coating, which makes running bolts into them impossible. I'm more of a satin black guy, I don't have any good pics of my setup and it's in pieces right now, but my shaved and filled valve cover matches my alternator and VF motor mounts. PC is so easy, just buy an oven from classifieds/yard sale, a cheapo kit from Harbour Freight, and you're in business for


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jamestown478 said:


> so what would happen if you didn't grind off the coating around the harness ground? I don't recall if I grinded mine off or not.


 You wouldn't have a ground for your ignition. I wouldn't be surprised if you got not spark at all. Or maybe it's not a primary ground for that circuit.


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> You wouldn't have a ground for your ignition. I wouldn't be surprised if you got not spark at all. Or maybe it's not a primary ground for that circuit.


 I was just tryin to figure out what was making my battery die all the damn time and figured this might have something to do with it lol.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Some of the guys don't have them anymore. Probably not a big deal


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

I think places like Advance Auto have a re-threading kit for free rental. That will clean up your bolts perfectly. 
I deal with new powder coated parts almost daily. We just run a tap right through the holes. No problem at all. 
Otherwise buy the right size die to re-thread with. Get a cheap one from Harbor freight or something.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

nuskool said:


> I think places like Advance Auto have a re-threading kit for free rental. That will clean up your bolts perfectly.
> I deal with new powder coated parts almost daily. We just run a tap right through the holes. No problem at all.
> Otherwise buy the right size die to re-thread with. Get a cheap one from Harbor freight or something.


 

This :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Now that I look at it, it looks like they only masked off the oil cap area and just sprayed everyone else


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Now that I look at it, it looks like they only masked off the oil cap area and just sprayed everyone else


Yeah, pretty much. I'm going to have to clean up all my hardware. I'm just glad I put bolts in my holes. Otherwise, this guy probably have powdered coated over them. Dumbass:facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not cool


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, pretty much. I'm going to have to clean up all my hardware. I'm just glad I put bolts in my holes. Otherwise, this guy probably have powdered coated over them. Dumbass:facepalm:


powder coat in the holes in no problem. Just run a tap thru and you're good. Powder coaters know this. If you want something masked off you need to let them know. It's not up to them.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

My powder coat guy masked everything off and that includes where the air temp sensor mounts to the intake mani. Either this guy was lazy or he didn't care.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

nuskool said:


> powder coat in the holes in no problem. Just run a tap thru and you're good. Powder coaters know this. If you want something masked off you need to let them know. It's not up to them.


He told me he was going to mask everything off as if it justified the price. So that's kinda what I expected him to do.



PLAYED TT said:


> My powder coat guy masked everything off and that includes where the air temp sensor mounts to the intake mani. Either this guy was lazy or he didn't care.


Both. It's a Harley shop.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh yeah forgot you said that :laugh:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

you know, i have always had this experience with with powdercoat/paint shops 

unless they specialize in euro rides i find most of them pretty hick and give half ass work.

ive had lots of things painted or powdercoated over the years. and anything that had a thread. ive almost always had to rethread tap them. i dont know why. i have had this conversation everytime. and the over weight rarely showered smelly bearded guy, always try to come off like hes a perfectionist. yet when i get my parts back they are usually painted well, but like there was no prep involved. 

just thought i'd vent. hope you get it all tapped and re-threaded.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah it sucks that shoddy work is to be expected these days. I guess you really do have to do everything yourself.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well if you ever need anything powder coated again I can suggest a great place for you


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well if you ever need anything powder coated again I can suggest a great place for you


Thanks, but there's at least 5 other places within a 20 mile radius. Just went with these guys because of their location.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I see. Where I'm at there's only one and they messed my centers up pretty good. I try a trusted place and it basically perfect lol.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I bought a wire wheel for my Dremel. Took a little more time than I wanted to spend, but the bolts threads are now clean. I left the tops of the bolts covered in wrinkle black. I think it will look pretty cool once it's done. The black will have the contrasting red of the coil packs, the spacers, and the IE valve cover breather adapter. Can't wait to get the car back together.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm glad that worked. Can't wait to see it


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm glad that worked. Can't wait to see it


Me 2. Took me a while to get it all cleaned up. He did a pretty piss poor job of prepping. But it's all good now that I cleaned it up. More pics coming soon..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Not a huge fan the wrinkle but I'm glad to hear you can get the bolts cleaned up. I was going to suggest anodizing them if you had to strip them. :beer:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I bought a wire wheel for my Dremel. Took a little more time than I wanted to spend, but the bolts threads are now clean. I left the tops of the bolts covered in wrinkle black. I think it will look pretty cool once it's done. The black will have the contrasting red of the coil packs, the spacers, and the IE valve cover breather adapter. Can't wait to get the car back together.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

